# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  dễ trúng khi đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online bảo mật hơn win 2888

## binhanvip

*đánh lô đề online đặc biệt dễ trúng*
Con số thứ 3 của giải đặc biệt và con số thứ 1 của giải 5 thứ 2 nhé, nuôi trong hạn 7 ngày.
+ VD: ngày 07/01/11 có GĐB 99307 và giải 5 thứ 2 là 3213 vậy ta có cặp   đánh lô đề online   nuôi 33, ngày 09/01/11 đã nổ 33.
Chúng ta thường nghe dân   đánh lô đề online   ĐB phán ĐB hôm nay tổng 4 hay chạm 4 …mà có nhiều anh em mới theo học chưa hiểu danh de uy tin
Vậy tổng là kết quả của hai số cuối của giải đặc biệt cộng với nhau lấy hàng đơn vị như vậy ta có 10 tổng tương ứng với 10 số từ 0 đến 9 của dãy số tự nhiên . danh de uy tin
Vd : Giải đặc biệt miền bắc hôm qua ngày 27/5/2011 là 49870 ta có 7 + 0 = 7 => tổng 7
Chạm là một trong hai số của giải đặc biệt đã về ,cũng như tổng chạm cũng sẽ có 10 chạm từ 0 đến 9
Vd : Đề về 70 ai bắt chạm 7 thì sẽ đánh đầu 7 và đuôi 7 có 20 con và ai bắt chạm 0 thì có đầu 0 đuôi 0 .
Nếu bắt được chạm chuẩn và tổng chuẩn thì sẽ được ăn ĐB bạch thủ danh de uy tin
II - Cầu   đánh lô đề online   và cách soi cầu
1 . Cầu   đánh lô đề online   rơi
Loại cầu này có đặc điểm là dễ bắt ,phù hợp với ai thik nhanh chóng và đơn giản để tim ra con số may mắn để chơi danh de uy tin
Có hai loại   đánh lô đề online   rơi
  đánh lô đề online   rơi từ ĐB
Khi bạn thấy có con   đánh lô đề online   xuất hiện trùng với con ĐB đã ra ngày hôm trước thì đó là   đánh lô đề online   rơi từ ĐB ,loại   đánh lô đề online   này có đặc điểm là dễ đánh ,không cần lộn thích hợp với ai chơi bạch thủ ( theo  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   của tiendat thì có tới 90% ĐB về đầu 9 sẽ có   đánh lô đề online   rơi ngày hôm sau ) danh de uy tin
Tần suất của   đánh lô đề online   rơi từ ĐB thường cách nhau là 4 đến 6 ngày trong khoảng thời gian này nó cũng có thể về lộn cũng có trường hợp là cách 1 đến 2 ngày nó mới rơi .( thường thì ĐB về các đầu 0 1 2 8 9 tỷ lệ   đánh lô đề online   rơi cao hơn )
 đánh lô đề online   rơi từ   đánh lô đề online  
Khi bạn thấy một con   đánh lô đề online   đã xuất hiện ngày hôm qua rồi mà hôm nay lại xuất hiện bạn để ý vị trí của nó nhé ,đó chính là lúc cầu   đánh lô đề online   rơi từ   đánh lô đề online   xuất hiện .Thường thì cầu   đánh lô đề online   này phải đánh cả cặp và cần những ai tinh mắt bởi nó chỉ đi có vài ngày lại nghỉ danh de uy tin
Cầu   đánh lô đề online   này thì ai cũng biết đó là lấy hai vị trí bất kỳ của các giải ghép lại với nhau làm cặp   đánh lô đề online   đánh trong ngày với điều kiện 2 vị trí đó phải ăn tối thiểu là 3 ngày trở lên danh de uy tin
VD : vị trí thứ 2 của giải ĐB và vị trí thứ 2 của giải 3.4 ghép với nhau thành cầu ăn được cặp   đánh lô đề online   36.63 ngày 27/5/2011 danh de uy tin
Tuy nhiên loại cầu này có rất nhiều thông thường 100 con số thì có tới vài chục cây cầu lớn bé khác nhau ,quan trọng là cần người co  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   và cảm giác về số tốt thì mới bắt được cầu nào chạy chuẩn để đầu tư
3. chu kỳ của cầu   đánh lô đề online   ( còn gọi là cầu động ) danh de uy tin
Về cơ bản thì cũng như cầu   đánh lô đề online   truyền thống có điều các cầu   đánh lô đề online   truyền thống sau khi ăn đủ sẽ bị sập ( gãy cầu ) và không bao giờ quay trở lại thì dạng cầu động này lại có chu kỳ cứ ăn vài ngày lại tạm đứt để nghỉ rồi lại nối ,có một số cầu chu kỳ rất đều có thể chạy quanh năm . danh de uy tin
Vd : Đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 là một cầu khá đẹp ,chứ chạy 1 đến 2 ngày lại ngỉ 1 đến hai ngày danh de uy tin
4 .   đánh lô đề online   anh và   đánh lô đề online   em
Ta để ý khi có những con   đánh lô đề online   về 2 thậm chí là 3 nháy nghĩa là nó đã cướp đi vị trí của một con   đánh lô đề online   khác mà đáng lẽ ra con   đánh lô đề online   đó phải ra ,vậy đã cướp đi thì mai nó phải trả lại . kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   bắt lo anh   đánh lô đề online   em như sau
VD : Ngày A có   đánh lô đề online   40 và   đánh lô đề online   42 về 3 nháy có   đánh lô đề online   14 2 nháy và   đánh lô đề online   21 22 25 vậy ngày B ta đánh   đánh lô đề online   41 và 24 tỷ lệ ăn rất cao danh de uy tin
4 . Bí kíp bạch thủ cầu   đánh lô đề online   thần chưởng
* Bí kíp 1 : Bạch thủ   đánh lô đề online   hình quả trám
Đây là cầu   đánh lô đề online   hiếm gặp trong năm ,một khi nó xuất hiện tỷ lệ 90% ăn bạch thủ 8% bị lộn và 2% trượt nghĩa là vẫn có xác suất nhưng tỷ lệ thắng là rất lớn .
Cách soi như sau : danh de uy tin
Ta lấy kết quả của các giải xếp liền nhau của giải 3 hoặc giải 4 và giải 5 xếp theo hàng dọc được hai vị trí hình quả trám ngày hôm sau bạch thủ BA danh de uy tin
Vd : Ngày 27/11/2011 danh de uy tin
Vậy ngày 28 bạch thủ 62 hoặc 26
  đánh lô đề online   kép có đặc điểm là dễ bạch thủ vì không phải lộn
Khi nào chúng ta thấy ở giải đặc biệt và giải 7 có dạng như sau :
VD : Ngày 03/06/2011 danh de uy tin
Giải đặc biệt có dạng : 55164
Đó là dấu hiệu báo kép 55   đánh lô đề online   ngày 04 cơ hội bạch thủ
Kết quả ngày 04/06/2011 có   đánh lô đề online   55
Cầu kép Giải 7 :
VD : Ngày 02/06/2011 danh de uy tin
Giải 7 có dạng : 07 91 00 79
Khi nào con thứ 2 của giải 7.1 và con thứ nhất của giải 7.4 trùng nhau là dấu hiệu báo kép cho ngày hôm sau
Kết quả : Ngày 03/06/2011 có   đánh lô đề online   77
Ngày 04/06/2011 Giải 7 có dạng danh de uy tin
09 19 01 97
Ngày 05/06/2011 có   đánh lô đề online   99
Theo  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   đã thống kê thì cầu   đánh lô đề online   kép giải 7 thường hay về các đầu cao như 7.8.9
5 .Một số  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   bắt   đánh lô đề online   và  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  chơi hiệu quả
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A -  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi trong 3 ngàydanh de uy tin
Đã là   đánh lô đề online   nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con   đánh lô đề online   nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống danh de uy tin
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  1:   đánh lô đề online   3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số" danh de uy tin
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2. danh de uy tin
- VD ngày 11/01/11: danh de uy tin
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh lode online, ghilode .com, web choi lo online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh de uy tin , choi lodeonline, site danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

